# E brake doest work now its making a funny noise



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

My e brake hasn't worked since I bought the car. I thought maybe it was the cable being too loose. I tightened it up and that still didn't work. The handle pulls up and it sets off the light, but it doesn't hold the car in place. I had a buddy look under the car while I pulled it and he said that one was tightening at the wheel but the other wasn't. Now after messing with it the one wheel that didn't hold is making a funny sound like something is skimming something internally. The noise gets faster as the car gets faster. Any insight? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I belive the adjustment is in the car. I was told that you can reach it by taking the shifter boot off and using an socket extention but I haven't done it myself. Worst case, just take the center console off(there has been posts of how to do this on here not too long ago).


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Ya the adjustment nut is right under the handle under the boot. I adjusted the nut quite a bit both ways from where it was to begin with and it made no difference. I wonder if it was not used for so long and I tightened it up causing it to stick half way maybe thats that what the noise is. Its hard to explain the noise, its like a... shick...shick...shick....shick.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

gtogooch said:


> Now after messing with it the one wheel that didn't hold is making a funny sound like something is skimming something internally. The noise gets faster as the car gets faster. Any insight?


Sounds like a loose pad.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

How would I fix a loose pad? does that mean it has just came out of place? The noise tends to be a little random and when I hit the brakes while I am driving the noise goes away for a few seconds. That is a good possibility.


----------



## dlopes89 (Jul 18, 2010)

anyone know if its righty tighty lefty loosey? or opposite?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

gtogooch said:


> How would I fix a loose pad? does that mean it has just came out of place? The noise tends to be a little random and when I hit the brakes while I am driving the noise goes away for a few seconds. That is a good possibility.


They make a disk quiet product that you put on the outside of the pads that kinda glues it to the caliper so it helps pull the pads away from the rotor.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

dlopes89 said:


> anyone know if its righty tighty lefty loosey? or opposite?


Righty tighty lefty loosey! :cheers


----------

